

Tell HN: Paul Graham will be live on Mixergy w/ Andrew Warner, 2/9 @11AM PST - covercash

Tuesday 2/9 Andrew will be interviewing Paul Graham live on Mixergy.com at 11:00AM PST.  Please post any questions you have for PG here in the comments.  Hopefully Andrew can work in a few of the questions that receive the most upvotes.<p>Upcoming Mixergy guests along with handy calendar subscription links can be found here: http://mixergy.com/coming-soon/
======
covercash
Clickable link: <http://mixergy.com/coming-soon/>

